# New Dynamic Verb Aether (Group buy)



## Elfen (Dec 29, 2008)

Here I stumble upon this on Kvr and bought it:
http://www.galbanum.com/products/aether Pretty good sounding verb. There's a lot of discussions about the Ui and such and they say they will change it for the official release.

What got me to buy this one was it's cleanness, it's dynamic processing and mostly that it tend to blend with the track better than most of the plug-in reverb that I have tried.

There is also a bunch of otherwordly reverb possible with this thing. 

Anyway check it out for yourself, it's a different one that we're used to hear and see. ~o)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

Very cool, François! Downloading the demo now... 8)


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

Hey Francois,

thanks a lot for the heads up!
I tried the demo (more quick than intense) and it sounds pretty cool so far.
Lots of adjustments and tweaks. I have to get more into it.


As already mentioned the GUI looks really horrible. Not really the colors or the design (that's a matter of taste), but how it is worked out. If I look at the new Wave plugs, Voxengo or Nomad Factory etc. it's a whole different world. They all look lovely, cool or have simply character.

Of coutrse the GUI is the least you care of in terms of a plugin, but this reverb could look much more serious. Currently it looks just cheap and clumsy.
But as you already mentioned, let's hope they will change the GUI until it's release.

Also the demo restrictions are kinda weird. It says it stays active for around 15 minutes, but I have sound dropouts ever few seconds. If I just have 15 mins to test the reverb it would be cool to have this as the only restriction.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, the dropouts are annoying because it is not really clear whether this is a bug or a demo restriction.

Alex, you probably know this but you can start another 15 minutes of demo if you unload and reload the plug or restart the project.

So I suspect giving 15 minutes of undisturbed function is probably too much for a demo. But it would be nicer to have something like the Altiverb gong over it from time to time.


----------



## Elfen (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

Yeah they say they investigate a more open and practical demo. Also the gui will be skinnable, but they will redo it for the time being. They seems to be really listening to the users.

The more I play with this thing, the more I compared it to the reverbs I have, the more I like it. It seems alive, since the dynamic processing modulate the reverb in subtle ways so you can never have the same reverb tail.


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 30, 2008)

For reference, the guy behind this is also the one who makes all those single cycle waveforms, including the ones in Alchemy and other popular synths.

Brent


----------



## Elfen (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

Here is some updates: 



> 1.) We have added a Skin switch control on the info page. This allows you to change skin very easily. (It requries reloading the plugin to take effect at the moment.)
> 
> 2.) We will ship 1.0 with a couple options. These options will include two sizes: Large and Small. Large is the same size as you saw previously (960px wide). Small is 75% of that (720px wide). We will also offer a couple of color themes. We name the color themes after various cities for fun.
> 
> ...



And... for those interested in buying it:



> The $149.95 pre-release price is still active. While it was originally intended for my previous customers for the private pre-release phase, there is nothing that prevents any of you from ordering now at this price. Everyone here has provided some great feedback here, and so we would be happy to have you participate in the pre-release pricing if you would like. We are at the very tail end of this phase now though.
> 
> We are shooting for Jan 15th at this point for the official launch. Pre-release pricing will end at that point. There will be a public intro price period following this, but the price will not be $149. It will be higher. The $149 price was really intended for those early adopters who helped by giving us feedback etc.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

Seems to be cool. Reminds me to the old "ducking-effect" what I did often with sidchain-compressing.... .


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

This is a very nice piece of kit.
For what it's worth, I'm most impressed regardless of the GUI


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 10, 2009)

very good reverb, I find setting the MIX knob to around 30-35 to produce a nice balance. the gui is not so bad... it just seems a bit cheap but i like the drawings of the spaces.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

Here is a short cue in which I've used two instances of Aether on aux's pre-fade
Presets: Piano Chamber for ER Piano Concert for tail

Piano is Bosendorfer 290 dry from Goliath
Strings are mostly from K3 library

http://raymondkemp.com/101/solemnity.mp3

Ray


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*



rayinstirling @ Mon Jan 12 said:


> Here is a short cue in which I've used two instances of Aether on aux's
> One ER only and one tail only.
> 
> http://raymondkemp.com/101/solemnity.mp3
> ...



It certainly doesn't sound like a cheap reverb to me. In fact, i would probably have thought it was a much more expensive verb. To my ears this is the best and most natural sounding algorithmic verb in this price range. Not that i know anything about this really... But I'm sold anyway.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*



Fernando Warez @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> It certainly doesn't sound like a cheap reverb to me. In fact, i would probably have thought it was a much more expensive verb. To my ears this is the best and most natural sounding algorithmic verb in this price range. Not that i know anything about this really... But I'm sold anyway.
> 
> Thanks Ray.



I have Altiverb and I like it but this I like also.
I've added a little more info about the cue I present above.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*



rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Tue Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly doesn't sound like a cheap reverb to me. In fact, i would probably have thought it was a much more expensive verb. To my ears this is the best and most natural sounding algorithmic verb in this price range. Not that i know anything about this really... But I'm sold anyway.
> ...



Do you mind copying that info here? Wen ever i click on that link it goes into mp3 player mode so there nothing to see.

Thanks.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*



rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> I have Altiverb and I like it but this I like also.



Do you think there is something you can do with Aether but not with Altiverb, and if yes, what?


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*



Hannes_F @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> Do you think there is something you can do with Aether but not with Altiverb, and if yes, what?



It's Hannes the smiling assassin.
When the bow isn't on the violin it's firing arrows :lol: 

Well my friend, the only way to answer your question would be for me to substitute the two aether instances with similar sized altiverb IR's

Hey! I may find I can achieve the same sound without spending the extra money.
Too late I've spent it, it's gone, I hope I can keep my day job. to pay the bill.
It is less expensive than Altiverb and I think it sounds pretty clean but I'm no expert.

Hope that answers your question Hannes.

Regards

Ray


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*



Hannes_F @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Altiverb and I like it but this I like also.
> ...



Hannes, AV ir IR base reverb while eather is algorithm reverb.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*



rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> It's Hannes the smiling assassin.
> When the bow isn't on the violin it's firing arrows :lol:



Hehe Ray,
no, it is just that I trust your mixing and ear more than mine that eventually has been damaged by too many high violin notes :wink: 

Actually I own Altiverb myself and was tempted by Aether but could not really decide on it. So I wanted to know whether I eventually really miss something.

Fernando,
I tried to spot how the algorithm vs. IR difference affects the sound differently but I suppose the demo with its crazy artifacts ruined the experience for me. But perhaps somebody has more insights to share?


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

Hannes,

I like it but I can't give you a technical reason why. It has many variations of presets as starting points for processing and I haven't found one that didn't suit. I agree on the demo being terrible but I fell for the testimonial from a well know composer here.
I'm not disappointed.

keeeeeeep dancing

Ray


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 29, 2009)

@Hannes: you BOUGHT it (lesson in English :D )
@Ray: change your nick to RayTracing 

Cheers guys! Interesting stuff!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Roos @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> @Hannes: you BOUGHT it (lesson in English :D )



Yes, I boughted it.



For you Peter: BOUGHT is the correct ER now but then comes the tail neverthelesssss ... :lol:


----------



## Elfen (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: New Dynamic Verb Aether*

Group buy for Aether here: http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=247750&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 (http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... sc&amp;start=0)


----------



## paoling (Apr 10, 2009)

What a tricky system for a group buy offer..! I'm interested, but I'm going out crazy understanding the mechanism of it...


----------



## PolarBear (Apr 10, 2009)

Well not necessarily tricker than others... they main incentive here is that you don't need to pay upfront, as with their numbers they'd expect not to have the highest discount level reached, and so you'd have to make two payments with the "usual" group buy style.


----------

